# Commerical 2 group for home



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi

My Aunt is looking a 2 group machine for home use something with good steam power shes a budget of £3500 what would yous suggest ?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd suggest doing a spell check before posting. Seriously does anyone's Aunt know how to use a 2 group machine


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well saying as she wants one yes actually she does maybe yours don't but mine does


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

HaHa ok new or used maybe get a used La marzocco for that


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

New is what she wants she used to own her own coffee shop and does a lot of entertaining at home so wants a 2 group i was thinking Expobar Elen G10 or Rosetta ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Expobar are pretty dam good, and La Spaziale as well maybe a S5 I'm no coffee genius, just a few thoughts


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dwalsh1 said:


> Seriously does anyone's Aunt know how to use a 2 group machine


My nephew's aunt does


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

First tell her she doesn't need a 2 group for good steam power. Heating power and boiler size play a part but there is unlikely to be a need to go above say 2.5-3Kw or 7 litres at home.

If going above 3Kw then a dedicated power circuit will be needed.

What exactly is this steam power needed for?

edit: ooh so slow sorry


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well she has told me whats shes looking for i didn't ask why or what for


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ECM has 2 group commercial machines with E61 groups and built-in water tank (Mechanika/Technika/Elektronika Profi due), might be handy if she would like to move the machine's location in the house, these are 230V/2500W


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have seen them they look good


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I surely wouldn't mind one of those in the living room for coffee and heating


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Wonder how much


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

She's the coolest aunt in the world! Apart from Mildred of course.

Is this the bad boy you mean stanic?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mechanika-profi-due-2-group-machine-with-internal-reservoir-2916.html

Runs off standard 13amp


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> Well she has told me whats shes looking for i didn't ask why or what for


Might be worth asking her , could save her a bunch of money.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is this the bad boy you mean stanic?
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mechanika-profi-due-2-group-machine-with-internal-reservoir-2916.html
> 
> Runs off standard 13amp


yep, one of the trio..these are really nice machines


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a Fracino Bambino 2 group electronic Luxury for £2100 delivered if you are interested?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Get a Linea classic for 2(ish)k and have the boiler element downrated to run off of 13a (about £150) then buy a second hand Mythos


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I had been looking at these two

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-crem-2-group-g10-automatic-coffee-machine.html

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-rosetta-commercial-2-group-pid-coffee-machine.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you get to the bottom of why she needs a two group for the home ?



icom102 said:


> I had been looking at these two
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-crem-2-group-g10-automatic-coffee-machine.html
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-rosetta-commercial-2-group-pid-coffee-machine.html


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

well if you have 12 or more people over at dinner 2 is quicker than one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> well if you have 12 or more people over at dinner 2 is quicker than one


Fair enough ... if she aint had any training then id get her some ( unless she she proper skilled already ) Otherwise using a two group is gonna be slower than a decent one group .


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

she know how to use them ok what do you think off them two ones i listed?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> she know how to use them ok what do you think off them two ones i listed?


No opinion on them, I haven't used them and don't work in a commercial environment

Presume she is going to plumb and have water filtration .

Can these machines be run of a normal home power supply?

Did you look at the machine @coffeebean mentioned.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How often does she throw dinner parties for 12 or so people?

12 coffees in a row is perfectly possible on a good 'prosumer' machine, sure, it will be quicker on a 2 group but it is way way overkill for every other day of the week.

She may well know exactly what she wants, but she might also find after a couple of months with it that it way too much.

Also, has anyone asked yet - what grinder does she have/will she be buying?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

all i know she wants what she wants


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> all i know she wants what she wants


We are trying to help you and by proxy her...

Machine , no grinder , waste of money .

2 group in the home , potential huge waste of money .

If she gets one and it isn't plumbed with water filtration and you have soft water , then money down the drain .

One sentence replies hardly help or encourage people to help you and by proxy her.

Honestly we are tying to save her some cash .

Go and ask her if she has a grinder , can she plumb ( in and out ) , what electrics she is going to run it off.

Otherwise just buy what you think is right coz we will really struggle to help you .


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Here you go......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Time to extricate yourself (delicately) from this, methinks. You'll be on a loser....


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I know your trying to help i have asked why and what if she said she wants a 2 group her mind is made up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> I know your trying to help i have asked why and what if she said she wants a 2 group her mind is made up


Let her sort it out herself would be my advice .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Indeed, if she is so sure of what she wants why does she need help picking the machine?

"i want a 2 group commercial" with no other info is helplessly vague.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

UCC have used Aurelias for good prices, they had a 2013 competition version T3 for well within your aunt's budget when I was speaking to them

Might as well go all out if she's got cash to burn


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Whatever machine your Aunt finally goes for, without a grinder it will be a waste of good money. Impossible to produce an acceptable result using ready ground beans, even from a good roaster.

Up to about a year ago I needed to produce anything up to 20 milk drinks at a time for my Wife's book club.

I did this on a Vesuvius & an EK43. It required a well oiled work flow using multiple PFs, multiple baskets & multiple milk steaming jugs. This method is recorded in the early Vesuvius threads. The Machine never let me down supplying adequate steam & continuous water from the group.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Icom I feel for you man - I hope you got some good suggestions to the actual question you asked..... some of the earlier responses helpful?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I did she has a mazzer grinder from when they had the shop


----------

